# grateful for your invitation



## gambon

Hi everybody. I want to send a post-card to a polish family, but I can't speak Polish at all. I speak english with my erasmus friend of this family, but I want to send a postcard for them all can read it.

could you please translate this for me?. Thanks beforehand!

_Queridos X, Y, Z y, especialmente, T:_
_Estoy muy contento y muy agradecido por vuestra invitación. De no ser por ella nunca habría pensado en visitar Polonia y, cuanto más descubro sobre vuestro país, vuestra cultura, vuestra ciudad y sobre vosotros, más ilusión me hace este viaje._
_Mis mejores deseos para todos vosotros. ¡Hasta pronto!_

_Dear X, Y, Z and, specially, T:_
_I’m very happy and grateful for your invitation. If it was not for it, I would never have thought about visiting Poland and, the more I learn about your country, your culture, your city and about you, the more excited I am with this journey._
_My best regards for you all. See you soon!_

Muchas gracias


----------



## Thomas1

naranjico said:


> Hi everybody. I want to send a post-card to a polish family, but I can't speak Polish at all. I speak english with my erasmus friend of this family, but I want to send a postcard for them all can read it.
> 
> could you please translate this for me?. Thanks beforehand!
> 
> _Queridos X, Y, Z y, especialmente, T:_
> _Estoy muy contento y muy agradecido por vuestra invitación. De no ser por ella nunca habría pensado en visitar Polonia y, cuanto más descubro sobre vuestro país, vuestra cultura, vuestra ciudad y sobre vosotros, más ilusión me hace este viaje._
> _Mis mejores deseos para todos vosotros. ¡Hasta pronto!_
> 
> _Dear X, Y, Z and, specially, T:_
> _I’m very happy and grateful for your invitation. If it was not for it, I would never have thought about visiting Poland and, the more I learn about your country, your culture, your city and about you, the more excited I am with this journey._
> _My best regards for you all. See you soon!_
> 
> Muchas gracias


Hola naranjico,

Esto es mi intento:
Drogi X,Y, Z a w szczególności T, *
 Jestem bardzo szczęśliwy i wdzięczny za Wasze zaproszenie. Gdyby nie ono, nigdy nie pomyślałbym, żeby przyjechać do Polski, a im więcej się uczę o Waszym kraju, kulturze, mieście i o Was tym bardziej nie mogę się doczekać podróży.
 Pozdrawiam Was wszystkich serdecznie. Do zobaczenia wkrótce.

*esta parte es un poco complicada por que tienes que conjugar los nombres y la primera palabra puede tener una otra terminación dependiente de sexo de la primera persona, entonces tu puedes dar los nombres y algún los traducirá o escribir: _Moi Drodzy_ que significa _Mis Queridos_. Yo no sé también si tu eres un hombre o una mujer que es importante por que la versión que he escrito es para un hombre y tiene que estar cambiada para una mujer. He cambiado un poco la parte subrayada nie mogę się doczekać podróży = no puedo esperar este viaje, en mi opinión suena mejor en polaco que la traducción mas próxima a el original. 

Tom


----------



## BezierCurve

Here we go:

_Drodzy X, Y, Z, a zwłaszcza T:_
_Jestem bardzo szczęśliwy i wdzięczny za Wasze zaproszenie. Gdyby nie to, nigdy nie myślałbym o odwiedzeniu Polski; im więcej dowiaduję się o Waszym kraju, kulturze, mieście i o Was samych, tym bardziej jestem podekscytowany tą podróżą._
_Najgłębsze wyrazy szacunku - do zobaczenia wkrótce!_

Have a nice trip


----------



## BezierCurve

Ooops, sorry Thomas1, looks like we did it in the same time 

As for the translation I did it from the English version (unfortunately I don't speak much Spanish), hence the differences I suppose.


----------



## Thomas1

Actually, both versions are quite similar, but I had some doubts while translating, for instance in the opening note I waffled whether to use _Drodzy _or _Drogi_, and now I can see that perhaps _Drodzy _may be a better option. I asked naranjico for the names since they are important here and suggested an alternative to it (_Moi Drodzy_). Anyway, since there are two options you can pick bits and pieces which work better in one than the other and get the best version. 

Tom


----------



## gambon

OOh! Thanks a lot to you two . I'm very glad for your help. I value very much your effort 

The first name is "Ania", and I'm a boy. In this case should I write "drogi" or "drozy" for the first sentence?

Thanks a lot. bye!


----------



## robin74

You could use "Droga" (a girl - which I wouldn't recommend really, just as Thomas1 wrote, it's really not the best option anyway), "Drogie" (if the whole four are girls) or "Drodzy" (if it's all boys or a mixed group".

And I would suggest using the names in vocative case (Aniu), it sounds more natural to me in this context.


----------



## gambon

hehe, this Polish language seems to be very difficult. It's a mixed group, so I'll use Drodzy . Thanks again.

It's not very important the exact things I say, I only want it is understandable , because in fact, I don't really know what I'm writting, hehe.

I think this is enough. Thank a lot to you all.

Do widzenia!


----------

